# World Record White Bass caught by 5 year old



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

My 5 year old grandson caught the unofficial world record white bass on Lake Weiss yesterday. When asked how big the fish was, he replied, "HUMONGUS"!


----------



## Pimp-C-Cola (Mar 31, 2012)

Call the Guinness folks--that Tuna is huge...

PC-C


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Cute pic!!!!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Cool beans!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

That's the current world record! Until his next biggest one! Keep him fishin! Congrats.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

He was telling a friend that the white Bass he caught was bigger than him! I had/ got to take his big sister yesterday afternoon to catch her "world Record"!


----------

